# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Applying Colors to Subtotal Rows in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

To apply colors to subtotal rows:

1.	Add Subtotals to the List.
2.	Click Level 2 of the Subtotal levels.
3.	Select cell A1, and then press Ctrl+Shift+* or press Ctrl+A.
4.	Press Alt+; to select the visible cells.
5.	Select Home -> Fill color (in Font Group) and select a color.
6.	Click Level 3 of the Subtotal levels to open the hidden rows.



To apply colors to subtotal rows using Conditional Formatting:

1.	Select a cell in the List and press Ctrl+Shift+* or press Ctrl+A.
2.	Select Home -> Conditional Formatting (in Styles Group) -> New Rule.
3.	Select Use a Formula to determine which cells to format.
4.	In Format values where this formula is true insert the formula =ISBLANK($A1), click the Format button, select the Fill tab, select a color and click OK twice.

----------

